

Russian cosmism - gone35
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_cosmism

======
gone35
P.S. I found out about this movement while looking up Konstantin Tsiolkovsky
[1], a remarkable figure on his own.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantin_Tsiolkovsky](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantin_Tsiolkovsky)

------
rdtsc
I always found the concept of noosphere very cool.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noosphere](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noosphere)

I remember reading about it one of the ex-Soviet popular scientific journal
(Yuniy Tehnik, or Tehnika Molodyoji, don't remember). And it was kind of
facsinated by it.

Perhaps Solaris presents
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_%28novel%29))
kind of an extreme manifestation of it -- a whole planet that works as one
unified mind.

------
RusOL
Yeah, that's why they are engaged in genocide against other peoples -
Georgians, Ukrainians, Crimean Tatars, Chechens, etc.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deportation_of_the_Crimean_Tata...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deportation_of_the_Crimean_Tatars)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lentil_%28Caucasus%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lentil_%28Caucasus%29)

